# Blood tests not too good



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just had the results of my blood tests.

Cholesterol is 8.

Blood sugar is border line.

I don't drink or eat fast food, eat plenty of fruit, and prefer wholemeal bread.

Doc prescribed Simvastatin 40mg 1 at bedtime.

Any ideas before I plop me clogs.

Kev.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've just had the results of my blood tests.
> 
> Cholesterol is 8.
> 
> ...


Kev,
I sometimes worry about this prescribing ethos. I was presecribed a 75mg asprin daily and took it for 6 years. At 6 monthly check ups I queried the requirement to take it with various doctors I saw who all said " the benefits outweigh the risks". At the last checkup I showed the doctor a report that said the risks ourweighed the benefits for my particular circumstances and he said " Oh yes the advise from the government is now not to prescribe it in your circumstances" and it was stopped there and then.
Have you checked Simvastatin on google?
Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've just had the results of my blood tests.
> Cholesterol is 8. I don't drink or eat fast food, eat plenty of fruit, and prefer wholemeal bread.


Odd innit.?
I'm the worlds worst. Love red meat and lots of chips. Plenty of red wine , hate brown anything and hadly any excercise. Cholesterol 4.5.

You might be doing it the wrong way round Kev. :roll: Start on the red wine.

Ray.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hubby had high cholesterol although he was as slim as a twig and played competitive badminton a couple of times a week. 

He lowered it sufficiently to avoid the dreaded drugs as follows: 

- Replaced his daily packet of crisps with low fat baked variety 
-Cut out all nuts (previously often eaten as a snack) and cheese. 
- Introduced Bertoli Xtra light instead of marg./butter 
- Cut out all pastry, biscuits, cakes and processed meats. 
- Basically now lives off chicken and fish with fresh veg - very little gravy. 
but usually accompanied by tomato based sauces. 

It sounds pretty boring written down but is still good tasty food and basically follows the Slimming World ethic which is convenient for me also. 

We agreed that we would do anything to avoid statins as my Dad has taken them for a while and now has to take other drugs to counter the side effects - it goes on and on ! 

You may of course be one of those for whom diet makes little difference, but I think it is worth trying for six months to see what you can do. 

Good Luck 

Julie


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, take the drugs carefully following the patient information leaflet that was in the pack - check particularly about known side effects (there is a long thread on here with personal accounts).

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-585862.html#585862

BUT beware there is a *CONSIDERABLE* amount of controversy in this lengthy thread!

Exercise is probably one of the most beneficial things to control blood glucose (and weight!). Ideally we should all do at least 3 sessions per week for 30 minutes minimum.

Your blood glucose level can also reflect the level of stress you were under when the test was taken, when you last eat before the test and the after effects of alcohol! So a single test is not regarded as significant as far as I know - get it checked at a different time of the day and see if the value is the same.

Remember eating fruit will also raise your blood glucose quickly - whereas wholemeal bread, jacket potatoes and similar (low GI foods) will release their glucose over a period of hours c/w white bread / croissant etc which release it in minutes. Fruit juice will raise your glucose within seconds as it is absorbed through the mouth and stomach.

My cholesterol used to be 7.6, I take 40 mg Simvastatin and it is now 3.6, changing your diet is unlikely to make much difference according to my consultant (he said it might make a difference of 5% of your current value), but may well not help your mental state!

Simvastatin should be taken at bedtime - due to the way it works overnight.

Good luck, remember to get a regular check that it is dropping - it may take 3 months but should go down and you MIGHT well feel much better and have more energy to spare! :lol:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I only started taking them on Monday, so no ill effects to speak of yet.

I'll checkout the link.

Thanks for the responses so far.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi kev don`t worry, 12 months ago my chol was 6.9.
Simvastatin has reduced it to 3.9.
i also eat a healthy diet and always have done
Just had asprin knocked off after time in hospital.
As my doc told me, If you are unlucky you may live to 100.

Side effects = arms feel tired.

dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wisk*

See the Whiskey offer topics!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

I was on Simvastatin as cholesterol was 6.2. I'm slim, normal blood pressure and healthy diet. Felt rotten after 4 weeks continued to the 6 weeks and went back to Dr. Cholesterol had gone to 3.6 but told Dr. I felt awful no energy and he said come off them. He said although they bring cholesterol down no quarantee against heart attack. Now dealing with it by diet, porridge everyday, lowered cheese intake and taking plant sterols.
They didn't suit me but there are plenty of folk on them and doing OK


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, Kev. Despite being overweight for a number of years now, I confound Annie and her (mostly female) friends by having an OK cholesterol (4.5) and no sign of diabetes. In the past year, I've had a lot more exercise (walking the dog and working on the house), and have lost about a stone in weight.

I'm on blood pressure tablets, although I would dearly love to come off them. I don't mind having the odd paracetamol or Lemsip when occasion demands, but I really don't like taking anything more than that.

Hopefully, the side effects will be minimal for you, but there does seem no rhyme or reason why some people have high cholesterol and some don't. Is there any history of it in the family do you know?

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The trouble with the chol level is that it is an indicator to the total cholesterol.
It is the ratio of good to bad cholesterol that is important.

My brother in law eats a very frugal diet.
The only meat being chicken breast.
Fish `n`chips on a friday. Baked beans or processed peas and roast potatoes.
He loves red wine and whiskey.
His chol level is 9 but Doc say`s he is ok as the good chol outweighs the bad.

Dave p


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

As said the simvastin will knock it down quite quickly to an acceptable level so no need to worry there.

I don't know about blood sugar levels but I must have packets of the stuff in mine as I have sugar with everything.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I have high cholesterol 6.4 at last check but, I've been told that I cant have statins because I'm a life long Warfarin user and have to do it through diet, yet an aunt of mine is taking both :? is anyone taking the two together on here?

My blood pressure is always bang on the money funnily enough even though I'm 20st +, well I was until a week and a half ago when I started the slimming world diet, so lost a bit since then.  

steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi chigman,
My dad is on statins and warfarin. Maybe fo the last 20 years. He is still at 80 going like a train.

Dave p


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi chigman,
> My dad is on statins and warfarin. Maybe fo the last 20 years. He is still at 80 going like a train.
> 
> Dave p


Thanks Dave. I think I might put this to my GP.

steve


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry if you think it is side tracking but three years ago I was unfortunate to get temporal arteritis (inflamation of the arteries in the brain) for which there is no known cure (usually affects the ladies NO SIDE CRACKS 8O )
Anyway the treatment is a massive dosage of Steroids which then mucks about with your immune system in the hope that everything sorts itself out.
The steroids worked for the temporal arteritis but gave me six bouts of shingles and brought on diabetes. Like cancer very often the cure is worse than the illness - I had bowel cancer!
I am not saying this for sympathy but that I have experienced bad drug side effects. It does not matter what drugs you put into yourself there is nearly always a negative outcome. I hate taking pills of any kind


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*cholesterol*

My annual blood tests revealed that my cholesterol had gone up from about 4.5 to 5.7. The doc said I could have statins or try to get it down with diet and exercise, I said the latter because of the side effects of statins. I am trying to cut my fat intake down, use cholesterol lowering spreads, and have joined the local Heart Care gym once a week and bike or walk for 30 mins twice a week. I have found the gym to be very beneficial, there is a doctor there and two personal fitness trainers who work out your routine and watch your progress. Blood pressure is taken regularly too. Good social gathering and it is amazing how better you feel, I would reccomend it to anyone.

Graham


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I'm slim but eat a lot of fatty things like chips, chocolate and crisps. I just love junk food. Fortuneately I don't put on weight.

I've been on statins for 5 years with absolutely no side affects. Cholestorol
now stabilised at 4.3 and statin strength is 10mg per day.

Mrs G is also on statins (20mg) and she has no side affects either.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

My cholesterol in March was over 8!

However I didn't fancy statins so went on a diet by cutting out biscuits, chocolate etc and generally a low fat diet.

I have lost over a stone but the cholesterol is still 8.1 However the bad cholesterol has reduced a little but not as much as I'd hoped.

However because 1. blood pressure is ok
2. weight ok
3. Body Mass Index now ok
4. Exercise and eat healthily

Felt the risks were small. It isn't just the cholesterol that is important.

Some people have a naturally high cholesterol I believe.

So far I am just having cholesterol monitored and no pressure, so far, has been put on me to have statins.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Any ideas before I plop me clogs. Kev


Worries me too Kev



Chigman said:


> I've been told that I cant have statins because I'm a life long Warfarin user and have to do it through diet, yet an aunt of mine is taking both :? is anyone taking the two together on here? steve


Been on Warfarin since June.
Two weeks ago also put onto ...
Bisoprodol. 2.5 mg
Omeprazol 20 mg
Asprin 75 mg
Simvarstatin 40 mg
Still on the warfarin of course, but reducing brcause the additions have interacted to send INR too high.

I have read the leaflets and noted the contra indications, even discussed the asprin and warfarin at the time, but the folks at Papworth are supposed to know what's what.
Wish that I could know too though.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Blood Test*

I have just had my six monthly check and got a right rollicking.
Colesterol up, Sugar up etc. But when I explained that resulting from my Internet research I had not been taking Simvastatin in an attemp to reduce back and leg pains and promised to cut down on sweets etc she let me off.
The muscle pains usually kick in after about a fortnight. 
I have tried to change my Statins but the Dotor poo poo'd the idea.
I have also stopped them for upto 2months but have always chickened out and started again.

Getting old just aint fun is it.

Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

Statins work well, but watch out for achy joints and muscles. If you get these, go back to your doctor as this statin is having side-effects. Not everyone gets these. Simvastatin is one of the cheaper statins, so the doc may prescribe another or put you on other medication to reduce your cholesterol (and perhaps to control your triglyceride balance).


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Both mothers are on them! Mother in law with us (o/halfs') is a swine for sweet stuff, she even lies about having any!lol! But he levels are normal through a recent test, so as said before , once on them I don't think diet has much effect!

Watch for grapefruit, as they react and destroy muscle apparently, and a seemingly healthy egg is cholesterol packed! Don't fall for the healthy youghurts either - they are marketed at reducing this and that, but they are still dairy, and still yoghurts - in fact if you look at the ingredients, some have HIGHER values than the normal low fat ones!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

LeoK said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas before I plop me clogs. Kev
> ...


Hi LeoK

I would be speaking to my Doc about taking all those together, just for peace of mind you understand. I would be concerned about taking warfarin and asprin together, but I'm no expert.

steve


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Went to the docs Feb 08 - "50% chance of heart attack in next 10y" (Age 57)

Started on aspirin, simvastatin, ramipril.

Resigned as Head of Department in secondary school, then jacked the whole lot in. (Lost quite a bit of pension!)

Spent 6 months in Spain (Jan 09-June)

All retests much better. Still on tablets but no side-effects. Everyone says I look much healthier and I am certainly happier and more relaxed.

Which one was the major factor?

You only come this way once.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Your joints will ache after a bit, but only you can judge the benefits and the drawbacks for you. There are no drugs that don't have some side effect or another.

Many blokes end up with :-
Astorvastatin X1
75mG Aspirin X1
Propanolol X 2

Every day. The last to keep the blood pressure down a bit.

Take care and with a level of 8 I would suggest "keep taking the pills"

C.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

My Colesterol ranges from 6.3 to 6.8, but the balance is in favour of the good stuff. I am slim, exercise enough, don't smoke and eat a good diet. Dr. says I have a 4% chance of having a heart attack in the next 10 years.

Still eat the cheese and hope for the best.

Sue


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've just had the results of my blood tests.
> 
> Cholesterol is 8.
> 
> ...


Dont worry  
What size shoes do you take :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh kev by the way a certain man muscle may start to be more relaxed than usual.  
BUT you can get another pill to perk it up :lol: 
I am informed.

Dave p


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


I have just (two weeks ago) taken myself off Simvastatin 40mg, as I was having aches in my joints and felt very lethargic. I have just had nine holes of golf today, as I have not felt like playing or the past eighteen months. . I felt fine after 

My BP is 124/84 and my Cholesterol reading was 5.6 (was 7.5) and aged 72. I do a 10/15 mile cycle ride 3/4 times a week and I do not want to live to be a hundred. So I am going to take a chance and stay off drugs as there are always side effects. 

I have a sweet tooth so I shall have to be more careful of what I eat, but I feel it is better than depending on drugs. We shall see!! 


Cheers Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

seems to me that you are sorted. carry on.

Dave p


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

How about this for contra indications .... 

No nuts, no dairy, no sweets, chocolate is making my clothes shrink ...
No noo.. ?
Do I have to sacrifice them all ?
Won't make me live longer, but for sure it will seem so ! 

Counter with my major ambition that, after picking my pockets for years (and still doing so) I get to make a profit on the pension. For this I will need to live forever, yet these pill things seem destined for the short term effect where THEY win after all, and in quick time.
I thought that euthenasia wasn't allowed (officially and yet).

I well remember when the nice doctor chappie said to me, in cheary mode, "You will soon be be sixty, and not have to pay any more prescription charges."
My response that I would prefer to pay and not need them is still valid, but seems so far down the pan that the memory is becoming more difficult to recall.

Oh the downhill slope since then.
Why do our bodies get older so quickly whilst the thinking bits stay so young ?

Sorry Kev, like you, I would like real answers to what must be imponderals because we are all different.

Thank you to all who have added sound infornation to Kev's topic.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave! If I may quote you... *BUT you can get another pill to perk it up *

If you're referring to Viagra, I asked my doctor about this. He said, "You can have it but you'll have to go to Caistor."

I replied, "But Caistor is 12 miles away!"

The doctor came back, "Yes, but that's how long the queue is!" :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## 126537 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Blood Test not to good*

I was always being told my Cholesterol readings were high & i might have to be given drugs to lower it, I suffer from a thyroid disease which causes high levels of this anyway & have been told by my specialist not to worry about it to much, I live a fairly heathy lifestyle i.e. no fast food plenty of fruit & fresh veg, cereal for breaky, occasion glass of beer or wine & never smoked, my Doctor continued to remind me that I had high cholesterol so decided I put it to the test, a few weeks before my routine blood test i changed to a high fat diet and low & behold on my visit to the doctor he informed, me well done your Cholesterol is the lowest its ever been, strange isn't it!!!!!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just to fan the flames a bit - get hold of a copy of What Doctors Don't Tell You volume 20 number 4 (the July 2009 issue). It has a major feature on the published evidence about the causes of heart disease and the possible risks associated with statins. It makes sobering reading but at least it might give you enough information to make an informed choice on the balance of risks/ benefits for your own situation

Chris


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Through having a back injury which means i had to have dynesis op ( suspesion blocks fitted by screws between the vertabraes) i have to go see the surgeon every December. Now this is the point of my thread i have to fill in a 6 page questenair regarding my health and one of these is"are you as healthy as anyone you know", well i always put "don't know" I think next year i might insert yup i am better than some people i know of.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

teal said:


> Now this is the point of my thread i have to fill in a 6 page questenair regarding my health and one of these is"are you as healthy as anyone you know", well i always put "don't know" I think next year i might insert yup i am better than some people i know of.


What a stupid Question!!!!!!

Does that mean physically and mentally?!

An orthopaedic condition as you and I both have (back conditions) is not the same as having a problem with organs ie heart, lungs, kidneys etc.

How many people we all know have 'hidden' conditions. I would not expect those with raised cholesterol levels for example go round telling everyone!

And what about the many who have undiagnosed medical conditions anyway? My late husband only found the he had raised blood pressure in his mid forties by going to a walk in screening unit. This unit had been set up in memory of a very popular GP who had just died as a result of a stroke.

Martin had also been walking around with unknown stage 2 diabetes. That was only discovered when I persuaded him to go to the GP as he was always drinking and having to answer the call of nature. How long he had that we never knew.

Again as I have said before, what a stupid question!!!!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I wont take statins they make me ache

Loddy


----------

